# SouthBendVPS - Internal IPv4, IPv6, $5/month 512MB, 75GB Disk



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm happy to announce some updates regarding SouthBendVPS;


We now offer an internal IPv4 Network*
We now offer a 10% commission Affiliate System
We have separated our offerings into "Premium" and "Budget" plans.  "Premium" = higher I/O priority and full access to core allotment (100% of x cores), and semi-managed**.  "Budget" = lower I/O priority, and 50% access to core allotment, more resources, and self-managed.  
*Internal IPv4 Network**
 

Our internal IPv4 network allows you to access other VPS on the network without using your bandwidth allocation.  Here is an example of our internal network speed:


$ wget http://172.16.0.1/100M.zip
--2013-06-15 02:31:36-- http://172.16.0.1/100M.zip
Connecting to 172.16.0.1:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/zip]
Saving to: `100M.zip'

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 269M/s in 0.4s

2013-06-15 02:31:37 (269 MB/s) - `100M.zip' saved [104857600/104857600]


Internal Network Latency:


ping -c 5 172.16.0.1
PING 172.16.0.1 (172.16.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 172.16.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.028 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.0.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.056 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.0.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.057 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.0.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.059 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.0.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=0.053 ms

--- 172.16.0.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.028/0.050/0.059/0.013 ms


Each VPS will be manually allocated an internal address upon signup.  

*Affiliate System*

We now offer a 10% commission affiliate system available to each customer.  The max payout amount has been set to $25 via Paypal.  If you are interested in becoming an affiliate please click here.

*Semi-Managed** Plans*

Our semi-managed plans include basic software configuration (Lighttpd, PHP, etc) and package and distro upgrades.

*Our Network*


100MB Test File

Test IP: 67.214.170.194
Test IPv6: 2001:470:1f10:569::2
View our carriers
*Our Hardware*


Intel E3-1230v2 CPUs
Kingston DDR3 RAM
Seagate Drives
LSI MegaRAID Adapters
Supermicro Hardware
*Our Datacenter*


Colostore - South Bend, IN
1/4th rack
On-site Technical and Security staff
On-site Diesel generator and ITS (Instant Transfer Switch)
APC UPS conditioned power w/ battery
Multiple 10Gbit Level3/Cogent/InterNAP links
*Our Offers Include...*


Weekly Offsite Backups
Access to several carriers via InterNAP
IPv6 Tunneled (Through Chicago)
IPv4 Internal Network
rDNS upon signup
OpenVZ Virtualization

*Our "Budget" Offers (LE-*)*

_LE-512MB_


512MB DDR3 RAM
512MB vSWAP
1 CPU Core
75GB RAID10 Disk
750GB Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$5/month*

Order Now
_LE-1024MB_


1024MB DDR3 RAM
1024MB vSWAP
2 CPU Cores
100GB RAID10 Disk
1TB (1024GB) Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$7/month*

Order Now
_LE-2048MB_


2048MB DDR3 RAM
2048MB vSWAP
3 CPU Cores
200GB RAID10 Disk
2TB Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$16/month*

Order Now
*Our "Premium" Offers (SB-*)*

_SB-128MB_


128MB DDR3 RAM
128MB vSWAP
1 CPU Core (100%)
15GB RAID10 Disk
250GB Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$5.25/month*

Order Now
_SB-256MB_


256MB DDR3 RAM
256MB vSWAP
1 CPU Core (100%)
25GB RAID10 Disk
500GB Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$8.25/month*

Order Now
_SB-512MB_


512MB DDR3 RAM
512MB vSWAP
2 CPU Cores (100%)
50GB RAID10 Disk
750GB Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$14.25/month*

Order Now
_SB-1024MB_


1024MB DDR3 RAM
1024MB vSWAP
2 CPU Cores (100%)
75GB RAID10 Disk
1TB (1024GB) Bandwidth
1Gbit Port
1 IPv4/1 IPv6/1 Internal IPv4
*$21.25/month*

Order Now

*"DD" Write Speed*


$ dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 5.04982 s, 213 MB/s


*IOPing Results*


$ ./ioping . -c 10
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=1 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=2 time=0.2 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=3 time=0.2 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=4 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=5 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=6 time=0.2 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=7 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=8 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=9 time=0.1 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/sda1): request=10 time=0.2 ms

--- . (ext4 /dev/sda1) ioping statistics ---
10 requests completed in 9002.6 ms, 6935 iops, 27.1 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.1/0.1/0.2/0.0 ms


*Cached IOPing Results*


$ ./ioping -RC .

--- . (ext4 /dev/sda1) ioping statistics ---
54611 requests completed in 3000.0 ms, 737080 iops, 2879.2 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.0/0.0 ms


*Sequential IOPing Results*


$ ./ioping -RL .

--- . (ext4 /dev/sda1) ioping statistics ---
7858 requests completed in 3000.3 ms, 3318 iops, 829.5 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.2/0.3/0.5/0.0 ms


Thanks!


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Semi silly question here, with this internal IPV4, is use in the same datacenter counted against quota?  I know the internal IP is different and can't speak outside of your setup.  But say if I wanted to use your service to fetch files from my @24khost VPS in the same facility.

If not, any idea of how such can be facilitated there or in general?


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Semi silly question here, with this internal IPV4, is use in the same datacenter counted against quota?  I know the internal IP is different and can't speak outside of your setup.  But say if I wanted to use your service to fetch files from my @24khost VPS in the same facility.
> 
> 
> If not, any idea of how such can be facilitated there or in general?


By internal, I mean like RFC1918 addresses.  Meaning, any traffic using our eth0 interface (external) would be counted and any traffic used between each VPS via our internal IPv4 network would not be counted.  If @24khost wants to set up a cross-connect or similar I'd be happy to help set that up  

I actually think that they're in the same rack as us (Are those Poweredges with the SAS 15K's Devon's?)

But to answer your question, yes, it'll still be counted since it's leaving our switch.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

So a cross connect, we are talking about a facility level cross connect with monthly facility charge or something else?

I ask, because I run into this from time to time.  Find a facility and maybe I have a colo unit there or a storage VPS and I end up fronting that with a VPS in the same facility so as not to expose the real server.   Stinks eating up bandwidth like crazy on "internal" data transfer in same facility.


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So a cross connect, we are talking about a facility level cross connect with monthly facility charge or something else?
> 
> I ask, because I run into this from time to time.  Find a facility and maybe I have a colo unit there or a storage VPS and I end up fronting that with a VPS in the same facility so as not to expose the real server.   Stinks eating up bandwidth like crazy on "internal" data transfer in same facility.


Well the cross-connect thing was kind of a joke but if they're in the same rack, I'm sure something could be done


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> Well the cross-connect thing was kind of a joke but if they're in the same rack, I'm sure something could be done


Yeah, same rack is a gigabit ethernet cable run   Good info.

Outside of the rack would be a facility cross connect then?   Do they charge both monthly + setup for those?  Only dealt with cross connects before for custom bandwidth in a facility.


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeah, same rack is a gigabit ethernet cable run   Good info.
> 
> Outside of the rack would be a facility cross connect then?   Do they charge both monthly + setup for those?  Only dealt with cross connects before for custom bandwidth in a facility.


If they do tack on a fee, we could always just put up a GRE tunnel and push traffic through a tunnel.  But that also depends on how the datacenter meters traffic.  For all I know they may not meter traffic that doesn't hit an upstream.


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

If the Poweredges in this picture turn out to be 24khost's, then we might be able to work something out


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Funny having providers in the same rack   I'll point @24khost over here


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 15, 2013)

No not ours those might be Devon's. not sore of everything he has.


----------



## Zach (Jun 19, 2013)

Forgot to add that we do have a promo going on for all of our plans:

*vpsboard *- 15% off recurring


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 19, 2013)

I am proud to say, I was one of the first people who gave Zach a nice worm welcome back greeting .


Keep rockin bud.


----------

